# RIP Archie



## Daniel Powell (Nov 20, 2008)

Taken from us by a speeding driver on Saturday Night/ Sunday Morning.

Wonderful cat who I will never forget.

[attachment=1:uxztjhnj]Archie picture.jpg[/attachment:uxztjhnj][attachment=0:uxztjhnj]Archie picture.3 jpeg.jpg[/attachment:uxztjhnj]


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Archie had a sweet little innocent face, but I bet he was quite the character. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm sorry a speeding car took Archie from you. A speeding car took our Inky from us in 1995 and we decided to not have any outdoor cats again, only indoor cats. Archie reminds me of my cat Mister (1995-2007). Mister had a half-mustache like Archie.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

RIP sweet Archie. Sorry for your loss


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I"m sorry that you lost your Archie. He was a handsome kitty.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

I am sorry you lost your sweet Archie. He looks like he was a cat with a lot of personality.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. Archie looks such a lovely boy.

seashell


----------

